# Anyone want LeatherZ parts at Bimmerfest?



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

We are not going as a vendor. Just civilian. However, if anyone wants to pick up parts at Bimmerfest, send me an email. I will bring them down with me. If you pay cash we can cut deals. No shipping, no tax. The only catch is they have to fit into trunk of my M coupe. This means no supersprints, H&R, etc. 

Xenon kits, gauges, euro parts, etc will all fit.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jon, please check your PM.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

will you install too?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *will you install too? *


It sounds like I am already doing a VDO gauge how-to clinic, so I don't think I'll have time to do much other than boots.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

JonM said:


> *It sounds like I am already doing a VDO gauge how-to clinic, so I don't think I'll have time to do much other than boots. *


 
i was going to ask you if you can install the guages too..


maybe i can do it myself..


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

My gauge customer backed out. Anyone else interested?

BTW, if you are interested in *any* LeatherZ parts (alcantara boots, gauge panels, etc) if you pay cash and don't need a receipt, I can cut you a deal. Just email me in advance (ie: at least 10 days ahead of Bimmerfest) and I will bring parts with your name on them. We keep very little in stock, so you have to ask in advance.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

guage customer? if i fill in his space, can you do the installation for me?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *guage customer? if i fill in his space, can you do the installation for me? *


Yes. However, do not plan on going on the road rally or starting your engine for 4-6 hours. I cannot hook up oil temp gauge for you without lifting the car. And you need to expect (hopefully) a small crowd watching and pouring over your car all day.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

i don't mind the pouring part..but i really want to go to the road rally


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

No BS, the install takes quite some time. What I did that helped was pre-assemble the engine compartment harness and the guage panel wiring+harness on an earlier day, and put all the bits in on another day.

Not going to be practical in this case as this will be a demo, though.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *No BS, the install takes quite some time. What I did that helped was pre-assemble the engine compartment harness and the guage panel wiring+harness on an earlier day, and put all the bits in on another day.
> 
> Not going to be practical in this case as this will be a demo, though. *


I was going to pre-build harnesses and rig up the panel.

Installs have taken me as little as 3 hours, but as long as 13. Depends on how many times you drop copper crush washers into places where they don't belong.

Do not plan on road rally if you do this.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

JonM said:


> *
> Installs have taken me as little as 3 hours, but as long as 13. Depends on how many times you drop copper crush washers into places where they don't belong.
> *


 Been there, done that.

I realized that the oilpan drainplug washer is also for a M12 bolt so having a couple extras of those around (left from top-side oilchanges, etc.) is a good idea during this install.

The tip about getting to that 19mm banjo bolt from the BOTTOM is a great tip. I have a stubby gearwrench that made this task easy.


----------

